
The secret of Costco’s success revealed (hint: no MBAs need apply) - vezycash
https://washingtonmonthly.com/2013/06/09/the-secret-of-costcos-success-revealed-hint-no-mbas-need-apply/
======
anoncoward111
Can't read the article because I have extremely spotty internet but I would
like to react to the headline.

I have been promoted through the ranks over the years, job hopped a bit. I've
had awesome managers and horrible managers. MBA will never mean "yes they're
awesome" or "no they're horrible".

What I would say though is, can we make up our minds if an MBA is useful or
not? Some employers only hire MBAs for specific functions, and Costco is
seemingly the opposite.

Humble laborers like us don't have decades for the markets to work themselves
out (thanks finance industry for prolonging the lifespan of inefficient
companies).

It isn't right that someone who is a good employee and takes out a ton of debt
for a piece of paper that was once required is now penalized for it.

And I don't even have an MBA!

